# How to make FIC Radeon 9700 work with ati-drivers?

## spamsk8r

I have an FIC Radeon 9700 non-pro video card.  I have tried installing the ati-drivers with it, but it gives me a BusID error.  I noticed that the kernel recognizes it as "ATI|Unknown" instead of some known chip.  Is there any way I can modify the BIOS of the card to make it appear to the kernel to be a genuine ATI card, and if so would that fix my problem?

Thanks,

Geoff

----------

## Wedge_

I don't know if you can modify the BIOS, but there's another method that involves modifying the driver itself, which is probably safer. Go here and look for ohoizas post. The method he gives may help you out.

----------

